# First Halloween party!



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have props under construction, and every room will be decorated to the smallest detail. The problem? I'm 16, and so is everyone else coming to the party. It's also my birthday party. I'm not sure what I should do to keep everyone entertained. I was thinking about a haunted house in the garage or something, but it's a stretch because I'm already using my own money to pay for the party and the DJ. Help!!!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

to save money.... the first thing i would do is hang the dj.... (morrissey reference.... sorry) .... i always burn 2 (pre-dance discs) that are filled with halloween related songs (that are familiar to folks (you dont want to alienate your audience)) -that we play during appetizers, dinner and general madness.... - then when we start dancing..... i have 2 more dance related music.... ( i used to put on some pretty cool stuff that i really loved.... but after 9 years of doing this.... its just better to play the radio based hits that folks want to hear... - if you want to keep the people dancing... 

blow out the dj and have the music ready to go... that will save you a good chunk of money right there.... ( unless you have a buddy doing it for free )

my 2 cents....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not having raised teens, I'm not sure what they find entertaining However, take a look at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36181

There are suggestions for entertainment for adults as well as links to other threads with party suggestions. You just need to take a little time to browse through them and take note of any ideas you think will work with your friends.


----------



## Creepygrammy (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck with your party. Sounds like you have some good ideas and some good suggestions to help out. I'm doing my first Halloween party this year, too, and I'm a LOT older than you. Actually, it's going to be a witches tea plus a Halloween party for my grandchildren. LOL.


----------



## jeffreyb (Oct 8, 2013)

I find these cookies so cute and cheap! something yummy and entertaining

*http://www.trendyhalloween.com/3D-Frankenstein-Cookie-Cutter-P17821.aspx?afid=38*

since money is a concern, you might want to check out the rest of the site. they have cheap party decorations.

happy birthday


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

How about a Halloween themed scavenger hunt? Gets people moving and can be inexpensive and fun. "Find Mr. Jones Bones" (you can buy a bag of bones in about any store with halloween stuff for pretty cheap and can be hidden under leaves or anywhere you choose. Don't know how big of an area you have to be used but if you have a small neighborhood you could ask neighbors if they will let you use their yards too to hide things in and if you're lucky, some might be willing to dress up and jump out and scare people when they are searching) "Find the face of Halloween" - this could be a jack o lantern or even a cheap skull. Or it could be "Find the headless horseman's head (a jack o lantern) Find the witch's pot (a small cauldron and you can get those in Dollar Tree or Dollar General, etc) They can work in teams or couples, depending on how many guests you have. And the one (or more than one) that finds the most, gets a halloween prize - a pumpkin? A skull? You can find inexpensive items in the Dollar Tree you could use. 

You could also have a pumpkin carving contest and let everyone carve their own pumpkin. Depending on where you live if a real pumpkin is expensive or not but you can usually find small ones that aren't very expensive (at least where I live) Or small cheap foam ones from the Dollar Tree that they decorate with markers or paint/yarn, etc etc 

I'd dump the DJ though too and burn your own CD's or use the money to buy some halloween music, like Thriller, Monster Mash, etc. 

You could have apple bobbing in a different way so nobody messes up hair/make up by running string through the apple and hanging from the rafters in the garage. Trying to get an apple with your hands behind your back while it is swaying up by your head isn't an easy task!

If you do a google search you can find downloadable/printable pictures that you can blindfold the guests and do a different take on the old "pin the tail on the donkey" idea but use a skull for a head on a skeleton, or a tail for a black cat, or a witch's hat, etc.
Again, cheap prizes from the Dollar Tree for the winner. 

Let your neighbors know the day/time of the party and ask them to help be the judges of a costume contest. Do a costume parade and the judges are the neighbors. Give a small Best Costume trophy to the winner or winners of each category. You can make the trophy yourself from a dollar skull or any other halloween item in the Dollar Tree. You can print "Best Costume" or "Best Movie Character" or whatever from your printer and use some mod podge and put it on the trophy. After printing, tear the paper and "age" it with tea, etc if you wish. 

Scarey movies can be rented pretty cheaply and refreshments of popcorn with red string licorce in it or gummy spiders, etc or even halloween m&m's can be fun and cheap to do. 

Just a few ideas off the top of my head. Hope it either helps or makes you think of something else to do.


----------

